# Books You Thought/Think You Could Write Better



## silverwriter (Mar 13, 2009)

It was probably a horrible show of ego on my part, but I remember reading a science fiction novella when I was about fourteen and thinking, "I could have written that much better!"

For the life of me, I can't remember the title of it...

Have you ever had that feeling during or after reading a book? (I don't know how many responses this will garner, so we'll leave it open to self-published as well as traditionally published.)


----------



## Ghost.X (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, I had that feeling after reading "Catcher in the Rye".

lol joking please don't hurt me *runs for cover*


----------



## garmar (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm constantly evaluating what I read and judging how, or if, I could write a particular passage better. Or whole books. I would have chopped about 200 pages off of Stephen Kings Duma Key. It would have been a hell of a good book if a little brevity had been practiced. 

I usually don't continue if it's so bad that the suckishness keeps drawing me out of the story though.


----------



## valeca (Mar 13, 2009)

[ot]Welcome back, Jamie![/ot]


----------



## silverwriter (Mar 13, 2009)

Ghost: Haha. Nice.

garmar: I'm curious to know if you think it's just Stephen King's writing style to be long-winded or if you think more along the lines of popular authors being given more leave to do as they like. Or if you think something else entirely.

valeca: A pleasure to be back.


----------



## garmar (Mar 13, 2009)

silverwriter said:


> garmar: I'm curious to know if you think it's just Stephen King's writing style to be long-winded or if you think more along the lines of popular authors being given more leave to do as they like. Or if you think something else entirely.



Before I say what is on my mind - I would like to point out that I've been a fan of King's work for over 25 years. The first horror story I ever read was Cujo, when I was eight. I bought all of his books as soon as they hit the shelves. 

That said; it seems to me that he has published nothing but trunk novels and self-serving drivel recently - like since the final Dark Tower book came out. Some would say that's all he ever did. I don't agree. But he really needs to learn how to 'kill his darlings'.

I guess since he is such a prominent name in the literary world, he can do this. I don't buy his books anymore though. I foolishly bought his last short story compilation and I just can't get into them. And I have always loved his short stories.


----------



## C.M.C. (Mar 14, 2009)

That was the first thing I said as soon as I finished The Ruins.  I thought the writing in that book was amateurish at best, and embarrassing in certain spots.


----------



## SparkyLT (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm not one to say _I_ could've done better, but I have read many books and grumbled on how they could have been improved. I can never remember names though; sorry.


----------



## Beja-Beja (Mar 14, 2009)

The Fire Within. Literally that was the moment I decided to be a writer when I was thriteen years old and could not comprehend how such a terrible book could be published let alone produce a sequel.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 15, 2009)

silverwriter said:


> It was probably a horrible show of ego on my part, but I remember reading a science fiction novella when I was about fourteen and thinking, "I could have written that much better!"



First, welcome back, my dear. 

I'm not sure I ever thought I could write something better. But I have read novels which veered off in directions that didn't seem to work or cut off abruptly or the author dropped the ball here and there, and have thought, "I'd have done that differently." Of course, with that, _Boom!_ — there's inspiration.


----------



## silverwriter (Mar 18, 2009)

You've never read a book that you thought you could have written better? I'm impressed. I need to get you reviewing some of the self-pubbed that comes through. That'll boost your confidence.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 19, 2009)

A whole book? Nope. I'm the pickiest reader there is. If it's junk in the first couple of pages or so, it hits the bottom of the trash barrel no matter who wrote it. In other words, I don't usually give it time to decide whether I can write it better or not. But a good novel with a flaw or two can inspire.


----------



## Caballo (Mar 19, 2009)

The Celestine Prophecy.

Wonderful and very interesting ideas / concepts, but oh my god it was written in the most halting, boring, unattractive manner --- made me cringe a little bit.  I don't think I am the only one who could write this novel better, anyone with a hint of poetic creative talent could.  Plot: good, style: OMFGZ!


----------

